# Sore vocal cords?



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is it pretty normal to have a hard time talking for longish periods a week after surgery? I sound exactly the same (no hoarseness at all), and my vocal cords were not damaged, but after I talk normally for a while my vocal cords feel really sore, almost like they are throbbing. You wouldn't know it listening to me talk but it aches pretty bad.

I went to lunch with a friend today and did a lot of chatting and by the end I was in pain. I drank several glasses of water during lunch but this didn't seem to do much. I am hoping the vocal fatigue will improve soon because I am about to start teaching.

Overall my incision is looking great but I can tell there is a lot of healing/ scar tissue developing on the inside because it feels like someone is choking me. I read this is common and usually subsides after the 2nd week.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, very common. I'd keep the chatting to a minimum for a little bit.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, that makes me feel better.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I haven't had my surgery yet, but my surgeon said that it would take about 3 months for my voice to be completely back to normal. He did say that vocal fatigue will be an issue in the immediate weeks after surgery. (I'm a speech therapist and talking is a big part of my job, and he told me to basically plan to go back to work a week after surgery, but only half time at that point, and see how things go and work up from there). He says that there will be inflammation and scar tissue that affect the mobility of the larynx(aka voice box) for up to 3 months. My understanding is that vocal fatigue will be an issue in the early days/weeks, and that for up to 3 months, there are likely to still be issues with speaking loudly or with having you full range of pitch.

I am not a voice specialist, but do have basic training in voice issues, and my recommendation as a speech pathologist is DO NOT STRAIN YOUR VOICE! If you find yourself straining to speak, or in pain, it is time to give your voice a rest. Also,make sure to stay well- hydrated. Parched vocal folds (aka vocal cords) will just make things more difficult.

Good luck and hope thing we better soon!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, this is helpful.,I had a feeling it was related to inflammation and wouldn't go away overnight. I hope you end up like me post surgery: sounding exactly the same, just with a bit of fatigue if you're excessively chatty days after surgery.

I did want to report that I rested my voice/head yesterday afternoon after a busy morning of walking, house cleaning, and talking, i.e. of overdoing it, and felt much better after 2-3 hours. So the key in the first weeks must be to pace yourself and not overdo the talking or exercise. It's just hard because it takes time to learn your new limits. I'll be watching to see how long these limits last or if they change as the weeks go on.


----------

